# NeverWinter Nights



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 27, 2006)

Aye well I know this game came out in 2002 but I was at a software store last week and I saw it sitting there in the bargin bin for $9.99 and I bought it. All I can say is WOW! How the heck did I miss this GEM of a game? Anyway now I have the original NWN, all their premium expansions, and about 25 player made modules and I want to try making some of my own.

Here it is 2006 and NWN still has a HUGE following, there are still many player run RP servers out there.

So my questions:

Does anyone here know of modules that take place in any famous fantasy novel settings? 

Also if you know of any of these modules where can I download them?

Yeah, yeah I know copyright issues, but these modules are completely free so no one makes any money off them, is it still then against the copyright to make a module set in say Erikson's Malazan Empire?

Thanks!

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Mar 8, 2006)

I love this game too I just wish my pc wasn't poop so I could play it again. check the bioware community pages there are a lot of home made mod's and some of them are really really well written the used to run prizes for the best one I haven't been there for a while but I still get the news letter and its very much alive


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually I have found that the Modules I have enjoyed the most have been the free ones I have downloaded off the internet and made by players/fans of the game. The thing is these player made modules quite often have much more realistic conversations in them as the author is not held accountable for more adult langauge like a software developer company is.

The only thing I don't like about the game is how it is way too easy to aquire magical items. I wish game developers would treat magical items with more respect. For instance any magical benefit should also come along with some sort of detrimental side effect and then it is up to the player to decide if the benefit is worth it when the side effect is factored in. Also you could have it so that some items when used together could possibly cancel out their side effects.

I really like NWN and this now gives me a reason to buy a new PC because NWN2 is due to be released this year and by the look of it I need a new PC to play it. I plan to be on board this time when Neverwinter 2 launches I can't wait!

Rahl


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Mar 14, 2006)

Any suggestions for good player-made modules? I've dabbled in a few but never really got far (apart from the diablo mod. That was great), and could so with a new NWN fix.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 16, 2006)

Well that depends on your tastes I prefer less hack and slash and more story because the pnp D&D I used to play was not all about combat like games seem to be today.

Anyway I will recommend the Vault Hall of Fame for NWN. Just click on Modules and enjoy! 

http://nwvault.ign.com/static.php?page=hall_of_fame

I remember the Dream Catcher Series by Adam Miller to be a good story and a very well done professional looking module. check it here: http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=Modules.HOF

Also I have found this online persistant world to be excellent, really good DM's and over 2000 areas on this server. Really an amazing place.

http://empiresofeternity.com/phpBB2/index.php

Rahl


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 16, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> I love this game too I just wish my pc wasn't poop so I could play it again. check the bioware community pages there are a lot of home made mod's and some of them are really really well written the used to run prizes for the best one I haven't been there for a while but I still get the news letter and its very much alive


 
Aye they still have contests goind all the time. One thing you learn very quickly with NWN is the fact that Bioware is quite likely the best games software developer out there in terms of supporting their products and the fans of their games.

They have passed the torch to another developer for NWN2, Obsidian Entertainment: http://www.obsidianent.com/ but the forums are still at the Bioware site. So even in the sequal which is being done by someone else is being supported from Bioware. These two companies have worked together in the past so there is no strangers there.

Rahl


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 16, 2006)

*I have been toying with the idea of getting this game but, well,  I know it is supposed to be fab and I can see myself not getting any work done when I own it, just like I did with Balders Gate 2...

I will pick it up one day though. 
*


----------



## Aes (Mar 29, 2006)

I still dink around with this game, and probably won't be able to ever totally put it down until NWN 2 comes out.  I guess what holds me to it the most is the toolset, and how you can create your own mods for either multiplayer/online play or solo play.  

Amidst all the other creativity projects I get myself into, making a multiplayer mod for this game is one of them.  Yeah, I know it's old and as such, the mod will probably never see a fanbase, but it's just the act of creating one that I like.  Plus, it's practice for NWN2, so I can get it right from the start.

Have you guys ever tried the online mods?  I know it says "Dungeons and Dragons" but due to the nature of computer games, it's best if you not play NWN with the expectations of "Dungeons and Dragons" gameplay.  Rather, it can make for a fun hack & slash game, based on the 3rd edition rules. 

Just be wary, online there's both really good and really lame mods, so don't base your nwn-online impression off the first few you visit.

Edit - The game has its share of bugs, probably more than it should.  Just a FYI.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 1, 2006)

I played one or two online mods and found them very well made with a great community I glad there a second game coming out beccause I enjoyed the story of the orginal game as well I need a new PC as mine is ****


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 1, 2006)

Aes said:
			
		

> I still dink around with this game, and probably won't be able to ever totally put it down until NWN 2 comes out. I guess what holds me to it the most is the toolset, and how you can create your own mods for either multiplayer/online play or solo play.
> 
> Amidst all the other creativity projects I get myself into, making a multiplayer mod for this game is one of them. Yeah, I know it's old and as such, the mod will probably never see a fanbase, but it's just the act of creating one that I like. Plus, it's practice for NWN2, so I can get it right from the start.
> 
> ...


 

Aye there are some bugs and quirky things in NWN that should have been fixed and the most anoying one is that camera control is quite clumbsy at least in my opinion. 

In fact camera control is so badly done in this game that quite often you will end up zoning back to the place you just came from because of the poor camera position once the loading screen has completed for the new zone. 

It looks like you are going to click in the new room you zoned into but instead because of the camera position you click on the transition door behind you and end up zoning back to the same place, aye very anoying but the game itself is good enough to over look this.

Rahl


----------



## Aes (Apr 2, 2006)

You can improve the camera by just a little bit by going into the appearance.2da file.  Locate the column labeled "HEIGHT" and set each entry to 1 for the six player races.  Save into the override folder.

Now, at least the camera will zoom in on your character rather than above the character's head.  Also, patching to the current version gives you better camera control, far better than the initial release version had, anyway.  After patching, there may be an option you have to check somewhere, but I don't remember.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 3, 2006)

Kyet, NWN is great, but nothing like as good as the BG games, not my a mile. If you haven't played Planescape: Torment yet then that's as close to a BG game as you'll ever get (and I mean ever, I don't think another BG style game will ever come out).

That said, NWN II looks ace, I'd just hold out till that comes out


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 3, 2006)

planescape torment is one of the best games ever released totally orginal story line wise


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jun 26, 2006)

for any fans of this game the pirates of the sword coast premium mod was great loads of fun and cheap as hell 100% recomend it for that price $8 or about £4.50 for the brits a real good laugh


----------



## jcambece (Jun 27, 2006)

i love that game

Cambece


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jul 10, 2006)

The thing about NWN to really take note of was how well Bioware, the company that made it, supported the game and even today supports it. They just released another premium module called Infinete dungeons that gives the user complete control to customize their dungoen and the theme of the dungeon, how much treasure, magic items, everything can be adjusted and tweaked.

Then just a few months back they released a new version of the game fixing old bugs etc, bringing the version uo to 1.67 with a promisie of 1.68 to come. This game was released in 2001 0r 2002 and they still support it to that degree.

Bioware recently announced they are going into the MMOG market I cant wait to see what they come up with and we can be asured that they will support it well.

Rahl


----------



## Sulik (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a pirates of the Sword Coast? i was only familiar with tales of... is it similar?


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 28, 2006)

Its a NWN module


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 10, 2006)

http://nwn.bioware.com/premium/

The above link takes you to the site that lists all of the NWN premium modules that were released by Bioware. The latest premium module being Infinite Dungeons released 2nd quarter 2006.

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 14, 2006)

new premium module Wyvern Crown Corymr just released. I haven't bought it yet looks good and has horses to ride


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone else use the PrC mod? (player resource consortium)
It adds loads of new races, abilities, classes, and even spells and feats. I'm using a ninja/fighter/tempest with dual wield katanas 
i love muticlassing.


----------

